# Buspar(Busparone)



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

My doc just put me on this med and I'm pretty sure it won't do anything. Its for general anxiety, not social anxiety. I tried to explain that to him after i was prescribed it but he fails to budge. Does anyone have experience with this medication? I'd really like to try Clonopin because I've read such good stuff about it besides the prone to abuse. It really pisses me off that he didn't give me a medication for social anxiety when i told him that was the huge problem I've had my whole life.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Buspar will most likely do nothing at all for your anxiety. Sometimes you just gotta wait it out untill you can prove to the doc that his stupid little drug doesnt work and he can put you on something that works like a benzo.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AprilEthereal said:


> Its for general anxiety, not social anxiety.


1) I've used Buspar up to the max recommended dose of 60 mg a day and I think it's useless crap that does as much as a sugar pill.

2) I wouldn't worry at all where a particular anxiety med is officially for SA or not. I take huge amounts of Xanax and it's not FDA approved for SA, nor is any other benzo. If you want the FDA's stamp of approval for SA you've got 3 choices: Paxil, Zoloft, & Effexor.

3) I really don't think SA is substantively different than generalized anxiety disorder. The only difference I can find (and I have both) is what makes you nervous. SA = fear from social stuff. GAD = fear from a wide variety of stuff. The fear from both sure feels the same to me. The Xanax I take is used to treat all sorts of anxiety disorders -- including panic, GAD, and SA.

As for Klonopin, one could argue it's not for SA either -- it was orginally marketed to help control epileptic seizures.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I actually think the drug is making me depressed now. I called the doc and told him and he said "that isn't a side effect from Buspar". Its not like he knows every possible side effect. It just makes me so mad. You should be able to pick out your own meds to try.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Most people on buspar complain of dizziness.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Buspar is a serotonin agonist originally designed as an antidepressant. It may work or it may not.



> Its for general anxiety, not social anxiety.


These are simply indications. Many drugs are used for both conditions. Remember: it's a chemical. It doesn't know whether it's being used to treat one anxiety disorder or another one. So, it will do something, or not, regardless of what it's used for.



> Buspar will most likely do nothing at all for your anxiety.


How do you know this.


> Sometimes you just gotta wait it out untill you can prove to the doc that his *stupid little drug* doesnt work and he can put you on something that works like a benzo.


Please use different words. These do not convey information, only bias.



> I've used Buspar up to the max recommended dose of 60 mg a day and I think* it's useless crap* that does as much as a sugar pill.


Same: see above. 


> I really don't think SA is substantively different than generalized anxiety disorder. The only difference I can find (and I have both) is what makes you nervous. SA = fear from social stuff. GAD = fear from a wide variety of stuff. The fear from both sure feels the same to me.


Are the "fear" symptoms identical?
Are they identical wrt chronicity?
Are they identical wrt efficacious treatments?
What do you base your opinion on?



> I actually think the drug is making me depressed now.


It's very possible to feel depressed w/ the onset of an antidepressant-type medication. However, many things cause depression, not just drugs. So it would be hard to tell what is the root cause.

I disagree with your doctor's statement, as you report it anyhow. He cannot know that it is *not* the Buspar.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> I disagree with your doctor's statement, as you report it anyhow. He cannot know that it is *not* the Buspar.


I'm thinking of seeing another doc soon. All he does is calls the next patient in for a 5 - 10 min talk and gives you meds or whatever. He's not even a real psychiatrist, he works under a psychiatrist. Everytime i go in there he says "I don't have a magic pill". He always says that i need to see a counselor or someone to talk to and i explain to him that I need something to make me feel different, not just learn to relax because its pretty much impossible to do by myself. I don't know. Thanks for all your responses, they were helpful.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

buspar had no effect on me what-so-ever.


----------



## VectorSigma (Nov 23, 2006)

Buspar did absolutely nothing for me but make me pretty tired.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> Please use different words. These do not convey information, only bias.
> 
> 
> 
> > I've used Buspar up to the max recommended dose of 60 mg a day and I think* it's useless crap* that does as much as a sugar pill.


OK, I'll try different words: It's worthless sh*t. That's my opinion and I state my opinions with force, when I have a strong opinion. Anyone who reads my posts I assume is smart enough to differentiate between opinion & fact, so I feel no need to preface my statements with "In my humble opinion" or similar to water down what I say. I just give my honest opinion and they are free to do with it as they wish. They can ignore my opinions -- I certainly ignore the opinions of others when I feel there is valid reason to disagree.



Caedmon said:


> > I really don't think SA is substantively different than generalized anxiety disorder. The only difference I can find (and I have both) is what makes you nervous. SA = fear from social stuff. GAD = fear from a wide variety of stuff. The fear from both sure feels the same to me.
> 
> 
> Are the "fear" symptoms identical?
> ...


In my case, I answer "Yes" to your first three questions, and I base my opinion on my personal experience with both SA & GAD -- I thought that would be clear as I said "the fear from both sure feels the same to me".


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > Please use different words. These do not convey information, only bias.
> ...


The problem is that people often use information from this board to make medical decisions. If you do not use careful words, you _are _presenting your opinions as fact. If you say [x] *is *[y], there is no qualifier that indicates that your conclusion is based only on personal experience and that the statement is hyperbole. How a person interprets that has nothing to do with how smart they are, although that does sound like a very useful way to cop out of responsibility for your words.



> I base my opinion on my personal experience with both SA & GAD -- I thought that would be clear as I said "the fear from both sure feels the same to me".


That wasn't at all clear. You said [x] and [y] are the same in certain aspects. Your last statement can be read as merely an example thereof. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Caedmon said:


> The problem is that people often use information from this board to make medical decisions.


Frankly, anyone who blindly makes medical decision off what's said on this board or any other internet forum is a fool. This boards serves as a way to gather information, such as how meds worked for others and to give them ideas on what they might wish to investigate further. Such information can help serve one in deciding what ultimately to do, but blindly following anything you read on the net is a bad idea and any competent adult should well know that. I assume readers of this forum to be competent.



Caedmon said:


> If you do not use careful words, you _are _presenting your opinions as fact. If you say [x] *is *[y], there is no qualifier that indicates that your conclusion is based only on personal experience and that the statement is hyperbole. How a person interprets that has nothing to do with how smart they are, although that does sound like a very useful way to cop out of responsibility for your words.


Chris, I have never presented myself as a doctor, pharmacist, nor having any other educational background to qualify me to make expert judgments regarding meds. Everyone knows I'm just a guy who's used a whole lot of meds and has personal experience with quite a few of the typical SA meds out there. I have a degree & background in finance -- so investming is my true area of expertise, not pharmacology, and I've never made any attempt to hide that fact. If someone whats to know the details of chemical structure, ask a pharmacist. If they want to know what it did for me, ask me and I'll tell them. All I can tell them is what various drugs did for me and they can use that information (as competent adults) as they see fit.

I think anyone over the age of 12 can identify that "X is crap" is an statement of opinion, rather than fact (unless we're referring to a sack of manure).

If someone want's an "expert" opinion they can go to a doctor to ask about meds, but based on what I've seen posted her regarding what docs have told board members they hardly deserve to be called "experts". In fact, many qualify as idiots in my humble opinion (not a fact, just my highly biased opinion -- to make it clear to all).


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

I've just stopped Buspar, but I took it for several months and it was helpful for me. I get very frustrated seeing so many people on this board knock it just because it didn't work for them. It DOES work for some, but I think the overwhelming negativity this board seems to have towards it would likely deter anyone who was asking about it from giving it a try. Which is too bad, because it may have been effective for them. I recommend that people give it a good try before judging. It's available as a generic, so it's cheap - what do people have to lose by trying (and, heaven forbid, thinking positively?)


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been on Busparone for about 2 weeks now and at work today i felt more anxious around people than i have in months. I even got a "stop being mean to me" by this chick i usually talk to. Also been getting headaches. I hope my doc won't just up the dose when i go back next week bue I'm sure he will.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Buspar does affect dopamine and norepinephrine at higher levels. Maybe it's too much for you, and is making you feel anxious/aggressive. Are you taking any other medications?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

The only other med. I'm on is Wellbutrin. Also, I'm only on the lowest dose of Busparone (though today i took an extra pill just to see the results).


----------



## alaprochaine (Nov 20, 2006)

I think when talking about diagnosing anxiety disorders , we should remember that Anxiety is not a disorder in itself -it becomes one when the person finds it to be-in the sense of suffering and interference with everyday living. What I mean is-Diagnosis of mental disorders are not as clear cut as other medical conditions, even though a framework of criteria has to be related too. 
Medication may be prescribed with a 'general anxiety state' in mind or one + depression related etc.
(THIS IS OF COURSE ONLY MY POINT OF VIEW).

What I thought was surprising was the assistant's attitude towards you, which evidently wasn't helpful - pity you didn't get to see the psychiatrist himself.

I'm not sure it's a good idea that people should decide what medication they need- usually it should be a joint and mutually agreed decision well explained by the psychiatrist /doctor or whoever unfortunately this is not always the case.
:stu


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Have you considered that the Wellbutrin might be aggravating your anxiety? It can do that for some people. My opinion is that the Buspar AND Wellbutrin might mean too much stimulation and that's what's making you anxious and aggressive.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

PBNC said:


> Have you considered that the Wellbutrin might be aggravating your anxiety? It can do that for some people. My opinion is that the Buspar AND Wellbutrin might mean too much stimulation and that's what's making you anxious and aggressive.


I never thought of that. That might be the case. I'm gonna stop the Buspar all together, its giving me headaches and has been making me mor anxious.(or it could be from the Wellbutrin like you said). I just wans a benzo. What do benzo's even feel like?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant see Buspar making you more anxious, but I can see it giving you headaches. The anxiety is most likely coming from wellbutrin. Benzos are a much better choice than Buspar as they actually work. They give you a sense of calm, reducing both physical and mental anxiety symptoms.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

[quote="]I just wans a benzo. What do benzo's even feel like?[/quote]

I wish I had a better answer for that. I have taken Xanax, Klonopin, and Ativan, and I don't find that any of them "vaporize" my anxiety like some SA sufferers say. They make me a little drowsy in high enough doses, and I guess they make me slightly more relaxed - but overall, benzos are not the miracle cure for me that they seem to be for some people.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Noca said:


> Benzos are a much better choice than Buspar as they actually work. They give you a sense of calm, reducing both physical and mental anxiety symptoms.


Buspar worked great for me - I made more progress because of that drug than I ever have with benzos.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

PBNC said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Benzos are a much better choice than Buspar as they actually work. They give you a sense of calm, reducing both physical and mental anxiety symptoms.
> ...


There are always exceptions such as you. You are the only one I know of on this board who has said that Buspar has worked for them.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Stop prescribing anti psychotics for anxiety...good god i hate doctors sometimes.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Is it hard to get Klonopin prescribed? I just have a feeling he will say no. I mean this is the one thing that can change my life, my whole life and he will just say no. I've read such good things about it. People who have anxiety so bad even with every movement you make infront of people (like me) totally dissappears. I don't care if i can only take it for a short period of time, this is what i need.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

They'll want you on at least one SSRI first. Usually psychiatrists are more receptive to the benzo thing. Do not go into a doctors office and ask for a controlled substance by name, thats the fastest way not to get what you want.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



D.B. Cooper said:


> They'll want you on at least one SSRI first. Usually psychiatrists are more receptive to the benzo thing. Do not go into a doctors office and ask for a controlled substance by name, thats the fastest way not to get what you want.


I already took Paxil for 2 or 3 years, didn't do much. Took Lexapro for a month, only bad side effects. Now the Buspar, and I lately mentioned Klonipin to him because i read how good it was. Do you think I'll have a chance? I think its pretty obvious its not a serotonin thing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



AprilEthereal said:


> D.B. Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > They'll want you on at least one SSRI first. Usually psychiatrists are more receptive to the benzo thing. Do not go into a doctors office and ask for a controlled substance by name, thats the fastest way not to get what you want.
> ...


Tried 3 drugs for SA?, ya I think you have a good chance at getting klonopin.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



Noca said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > D.B. Cooper said:
> ...


Really??? I hope so. I hope to God so. Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tell your psych/doc that your anxiety is really "affecting your quality of life". That usually seems to get it across to them.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Noca said:


> Tell your psych/doc that your anxiety is really "affecting your quality of life". That usually seems to get it across to them.


K, thanks for the tip. So if he doesn't mention Klonipin should i tell him that I want to try it?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Tell your psych/doc that your anxiety is really "affecting your quality of life". That usually seems to get it across to them.
> ...


yes, tell him you've read up about klonopin and would like to try that for your anxiety. When he mentions the "addictiveness" potiential just say that you understand etc.


----------



## awr730 (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah docs can be arrogant bastards sometimes. i feel sooo fortunate to have a really good one.....hard to find these days though. im taking klonopin and Ativan and they work great. they give you so much self confidence. totally relaxes you... its kinda like being drunk with your senses if that makes any sense. haha. good meds. and my doc is gonna start me on respirdal or however you spell it. its an antipsychotic. ive heard a lot of good things about it. supposedly it really helps to calm down the anxiety a lot as well. i hope so.... ill let you know how that med works out for me too. im getting it in the mail in like a week. and i would totally drop that doc that you have and look for another. you deserve someone better that cares.

Alex


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



awr730 said:


> yeah docs can be arrogant bastards sometimes. i feel sooo fortunate to have a really good one.....hard to find these days though. im taking klonopin and Ativan and they work great. they give you so much self confidence. totally relaxes you... its kinda like being drunk with your senses if that makes any sense. haha. good meds. and my doc is gonna start me on respirdal or however you spell it. its an antipsychotic. ive heard a lot of good things about it. supposedly it really helps to calm down the anxiety a lot as well. i hope so.... ill let you know how that med works out for me too. im getting it in the mail in like a week. and i would totally drop that doc that you have and look for another. you deserve someone better that cares.
> 
> Alex


I see him Monday coming up. If he doesn't put me on anything helpful, I'm gonna find another doc. It just takes a while to get an appointment which is a *****. Thanks for the info about how it makes you the drug makes you feel.


----------



## L0raz3pam (Sep 14, 2006)

Noca said:


> There are always exceptions such as you. You are the only one I know of on this board who has said that Buspar has worked for them.


There are others on the board for whom Buspar has proven effective. Myself, for instance...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... ht=#519874


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So I saw my doc. today and as i suspected he denied my wanting to try benzo's. So i guess I'm not going back to him. I don't know what to do now. Oh well.


----------



## L0raz3pam (Sep 14, 2006)

Tell him you get a few panic attacks a week whereby you become very fearful...like something bad is going to happen to you and you're afraid to leave the house or your office for fear of doom. Tell him you need something for those emergency cases of panic attacks. He has to give you Benzo's as they are they are very effective for emergencies such as those mentioned above. Good luck. Try a new doctor. If it doesn't work.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



L0raz3pam said:


> Tell him you get a few panic attacks a week whereby you become very fearful...like something bad is going to happen to you and you're afraid to leave the house or your office for fear of doom. Tell him you need something for those emergency cases of panic attacks. He has to give you Benzo's as they are they are very effective for emergencies such as those mentioned above. Good luck. Try a new doctor. If it doesn't work.


I dont see how a benzo is useful in an emergency if your taking them orally. They take at least 15 minutes to start working. By that time you would be finished your panic attack.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Well thanks for all your great suggestions but he still said no. I told him that I took Paxil for a couple years, then Lexapro for a lil bit (but i mean come on, all SSRI's are the same), and then Busparone for a couple weeks which made me worse. He says either take a higher dose of Buspar or another SSRI. I'm either gonna give up or go to another doc. I mean i even told him how I am self conscious of every move i make in public and he still doesn't give a flying Fu**.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



AprilEthereal said:


> Well thanks for all your great suggestions but he still said no. I told him that I took Paxil for a couple years, then Lexapro for a lil bit (but i mean come on, all SSRI's are the same), and then Busparone for a couple weeks which made me worse. He says either take a higher dose of Buspar or another SSRI. I'm either gonna give up or go to another doc. I mean i even told him how I am self conscious of every move i make in public and he still doesn't give a flying Fu**.


Definately go find a new doc, sometimes you cant help it when they are benzo phobes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Buspar(Busparone)*



Noca said:


> I dont see how a benzo is useful in an emergency if your taking them orally. They take at least 15 minutes to start working. By that time you would be finished your panic attack.


Some suggest taking a benzo under your tongue to speed it up, though I personally don't think this works with oral pills that were never meant to be used this way and just leave you with a mouthful of chalky saliva to swallow.

I think the point would be to take a benzo before going into a situation that you can predict will likely cause anxiety or panic -- those with SA might easily predict that something like standing before a class or their coworkers and giving a presentation would.


----------

